# Other than the Philippines



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Other than here what other country/s would you consider moving to and why?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Other places*

Here's some good ideas....

The 18 Best Places to Retire Overseas - Yahoo Finance


----------



## wildlands1 (Feb 21, 2010)

*well...*

I thought about ...NEPAL? coz my TWO x-wives are from there (loooong story, don't ask), I speak the lang, its dirt cheap, good climate (Pokhara) and mountains. BUT...visas are a hassel and its as backwards as Afghanistan in many ways.

But for now Im leaning to Phils, we shall see what I decide soon.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok good thing I am not gay.. all depends on the loot Parts of south America sound good if you have a spare 500k USD around..here is about as mid way as you can get i would say but the way things are going over seas i expect a few more wanting to move here..will keep fighting mty court case and see


----------

